# Towing a GW 300 Marlin or Pursuit 3070



## fishorcutbait (Jun 17, 2010)

Just curious if any 2Cool captains tow either of these, or something similar, with a 3/4 Ton F250 Diesel? Will this be too much weight for my truck? I believe the GW tops out around 13,000 with trailer and fully loaded; and the Pursuit around 13,500, ditto. Tow distance for me will be roughly 200 miles round trip. 

Also, and I know this answer will vary depending on trailer tires and type, but what is the height of the GW 300 Marlin, top of hard top to ground/same for the Pursuit? I know it will be under the recommended limit for TXDOT, but I'm curious as to whether my storage building will accommodate the height. 

Thanks in advance for the replies


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Id be more concerned with the tires on the trailers (are they new E rated?). it's starting to get hot out there, (should be fine on the weight as far as the truck goes )! diesel would be best.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

"technically" you're about a 500 to 1,000 lbs over on a 6.4.

on the 6.7 max towing capacity is 14k lbs on a 4x4 SC SRW.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Our old grady white marlin was towed back from n Carolina with a 2006 5.9 cummins 2500.


----------



## flapjack (May 1, 2012)

You won't have a problem at all for the truck, I pulled a 32' Donzi w/ a 3/4 ton Ford for years. HP/hitch rating is not a worry, just the trailer's ability to hold up. Try to use up as much fuel as you possibly can and empty H2O tanks if gong on a long haul. 200 miles is nothing, I go from Dallas to Port A, Destin and Galvestn all the time.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

I agree truck will be fine



Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I pulled a GW 300 Marlin from North Carolina for a 2 cooler with my mega cab but the beam is to wide it has to be permitted ?


----------

